# Replacing double sink with single



## van_geezy (Mar 7, 2016)

I am in the process of getting estimates for kitchen remodeling that is beyond my scope. However, I'd like to do some if it myself. Does anyone have a video or simple step by step to replace a double sink with a single sink. Thanks in advance!


----------



## nealtw (Mar 7, 2016)

Hot and cold water will be the same. The two drain go into the same pipe so that just gets changed to a trap going to the new sink.
Can you take and post a photo. will the new sink have a similar position?


----------



## frodo (Mar 7, 2016)

what kind of sink ?  top mount, bottom mount, clip in, glue down ?

what kind of faucet ?   1 piece  with sprayer

3 piece with sprayer ?

tile top?  marble?  granite ?  lanoleum ? 

post a picture of the plumbing under the sink

depending on the faucet type.    might only have to move a trap


----------



## van_geezy (Mar 7, 2016)

The first photo is what I have, the 2nd and 3rd are my current plumbing, and the 4th is what I want. http://imgur.com/a/QviIT


----------



## Snoonyb (Mar 7, 2016)

van_geezy said:


> The first photo is what I have, the 2nd and 3rd are my current plumbing, and the 4th is what I want. http://imgur.com/a/QviIT



Disp. and DW remain?

None the less, you can trap to the waste on the left and use the waste on the right as a clean out, if necessary.


----------



## nealtw (Mar 7, 2016)

There is a back on that cupboard, need a better picture of the drain going out the back and where the water pipes come from. The tapes may have to come off.


----------



## frodo (Mar 8, 2016)

my advice...get you sink BEFORE the top is installed. installer will want the template, to cut the hole 

mount the faucet on the sink.    have the installers install the clips, and mount sink

be sure to tell the person writing the contract,

 because the installer will not do it unless  he is told to

everything after that is simple,  post back when ready to hook it up


----------



## nealtw (Mar 8, 2016)

van_geezy said:


> I am in the process of getting estimates for kitchen remodeling that is beyond my scope. However, I'd like to do some if it myself. Does anyone have a video or simple step by step to replace a double sink with a single sink. Thanks in advance!



Can you confirm for me, you would like to remove the cupboard so some one else can install new ones. Then you just need info on how to clear the plumbing to remove the cupboard. Are you going to save and sell the cupboards?


----------



## frodo (Mar 8, 2016)

put them in the garage...great shelves,,,work bench


----------



## van_geezy (Mar 9, 2016)

nealtw said:


> There is a back on that cupboard, need a better picture of the drain going out the back and where the water pipes come from. The tapes may have to come off.



How can I get a better picture of this?


----------



## van_geezy (Mar 9, 2016)

Snoonyb said:


> Disp. and DW remain?
> 
> None the less, you can trap to the waste on the left and use the waste on the right as a clean out, if necessary.




Yep, those will stay.


----------



## van_geezy (Mar 9, 2016)

van_geezy said:


> Yep, those will stay.





nealtw said:


> Can you confirm for me, you would like to remove the cupboard so some one else can install new ones. Then you just need info on how to clear the plumbing to remove the cupboard. Are you going to save and sell the cupboards?



The cupboards are actually the only thing staying. They are solid wood and in great shape. The counters will be taken out and replaced with granite.


----------



## nealtw (Mar 9, 2016)

The traps unscrew and are adjustable and one should work out just fine and the other could be made into a clean out like some one suggested.


----------



## Snoonyb (Mar 9, 2016)

van_geezy said:


> Yep, those will stay.



Thanks.

When you reconnect the DW to the Disp. it would be a good Idea to raise the DW discharge line and attach near the bottom of the new counter to more closely meet the "HIGH LOOP" method.


----------

